# piranhas with hole in the head



## Piranha King

say 3 new piranha where introduced to a 300g with 8 other p's. the 3 new ones had hith. is this contagious to the other fish? the ones that where in there where perfectly healthy. please let me know asap. should the tank be treated?
wes


----------



## SERRAPYGO




----------



## Piranha King

i was hoping to get some answers before this was moved. the piranha forum gets the most action. IMO
wes

p.s.


----------



## Judazzz

I don't know a lot about hith disease, besides that it's more commonly found with cichlids, and I think it's caused by bad water conditions...

If you really feel worried about this, I'd pm DonH or one of the other brains around.

I'm sorry I can't help you out any more tan this - good luck


----------



## hastatus

Hexamita effects many fishes and most causes for this disease is linked to lack of certain vitamins and poor conditions. Below is a bit of background on treatment.

Causes 
The disease is linked with a protozoan parasite, Hexamita (sometimes known as Octomitus). This may often be present at low levels in fish, but the acute infection does not occur unless factors like poor water quality or poor diet have an influence. Therefore, Hexamita alone may not be the primary cause, and good water quality and a varied diet should prevent this disease occuring.

Possible cures 
The fish can be treated by isolating to a separate tank and adding either Dimetridazole (5 mg/litre) or Metronidazole (7 mg/litre). In some countries (including the UK), these are only likely to be available via veterinary prescription. The treatment will probably need to be repeated a few days apart, with a 20-30% water change between each treatment. Medicated food is useful for treatment, but this can be problematic if the fish is not feeding. Direct injection near the affected area is likely to prove very effective, but should only be attempted by an appropriately qualified person.


----------



## DonH

In addition to what Frank said... There really isn't any definitive answer on what causes both Hole in the Head and Lateral Line Erosion. Some theories are flagellates (hexamita), vitamin and mineral deficiency (C, D, calcium, phosphorus), and high nitrates (poor water quality)

Do the infected fishes have clearish white stringy feces? If so, it's likely that they have internal flagellates. And yes... it is contagious.

Since the exact causes are not known, the best way to treat for it is to provide clean water, a good diet (use supplements if you want), and treat with metronidazole (Hex-A-Mit, Flagyl, Seachem's Metro). Treatment at elevated temperatures will improve the effectiveness of metronidazole.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

PIRANHA KING said:


> i was hoping to get some answers before this was moved. the piranha forum gets the most action. IMO
> wes
> 
> p.s.


 There is a link in discussion.


----------



## Innes

as far as I am aware HITH is caused by something in the intestines of all places - it is commenly assosiated with cichlids and poor water quality - and is not generally considers infectious.

to treat you can use the methods as described above and also try to keep the water in good condition


----------



## Poseidon X

right now might be a good chance to bring up good ways to prevent HITH. I have always kept a good amount of Black water extract in my tanks, as well as some salts in the water. Not really sure if this has to much of a positive effect on HITH though


----------



## SnowCichlid

on top of what is said already HITH is not contageous, at least not in my experiences for sure. I have one of my tanks that has one fish that has HITH and no other do. It has had it for some time and I am still working on the removal now
Another note is that some foods are recommended to help prevent and slightly treat HITH.
As I am currently using Nutrafin max Cichlid Spirulina Sticks/ with PDP: low in ash & phosphorus
...


----------



## Piranha King

just so everyone knows it's not my fish in question. i take care of my fish.
wes


----------



## hastatus

> Innes Posted on Jun 1 2003, 02:13 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> as far as I am aware HITH is caused by something in the intestines of all places - it is commenly assosiated with cichlids and poor water quality - and is not generally considers infectious.
> 
> to treat you can use the methods as described above and also try to keep the water in good condition


Wrong outdated info Innes. Read my post and DonH. HITH is very common among exotic fishes and cichlids are more popular than piranas so they get more publicity over it. But it does indeed infect many fishes and _is contagious._


----------



## Innes

sorry


----------

